# The Shattered Planet (Skype/Open RPG)



## jdrakeh (Dec 30, 2007)

*The Shattered Planet* is a three tier campaign spannning three systems, three worlds, and three groups of heroes whose destiny is intertwined. 

Actual play will occur via Skype (voice) and Open RPG. The projected start date is currently January 20th, 2008 with the extended schedule to be determined by availability of players. Currently, I (as the GM) am available from 8PM to 11 PM MST (-7 GMT), five days a week (Sun - Wednesday and Fridays). 

Interested parties should visit the site linked to above and either PM me there, here, or contact me by email using the address supplied on said site.


----------



## jdrakeh (Jan 14, 2008)

NM. This seems to be a waste of my time.


----------

